# Plant ID help please



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you for your help!!
Conclusion is:

Order from left to right:
Oct Plant, Amazon Sword, Red Val, Hygro (willow), Jungle Val



Hello,

I ordered this: 
1 of : Hygrophila corymbosa ‘Angustifolia’ 
1 of : Octopus Plant (Isoetes lacustris) 
1 of : Sword, Amazon Compacta (Echinorodus bleheri 'Compacta' 
1 of : Vallisneria "Dark Red Jungle Val" (Vallisneria americana var. americana) (sold 10 plants per order)



But received this:










Order from left to right:
Oct Plant, Amazon Sword, Red Val, Hygro (willow), Jungle Val



So one of the two ??? is a Hygrophila corymbosa. Can anyone say for sure which one it is? 

Then the other??? is what??


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, so Plant #4 is now the one with new growth and this is closer pic with the new growth.










Someone said this is the Hygrophila corymbosa. 

Now, what's plant #3 !  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok. One more!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Are you asking the I.D. of that tall skinny plant in the above post? That's an Elodea. I have a ton of them! Have to trim them weekly (almost daily!) Trim and replant, trim and replant, lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Based on the pic, which is really small, Egeria Densa or Egeria Najas.


----------

